# abandoned baby bunny



## seahealer (Mar 22, 2008)

I just recently got an abandoned baby bunny, about 3 weeks old, from a farm out in NM. I got it to eat bunny food from the store and of course veggies and fruit. But, really that all. The bunny is un-sexed. It doesn't leave my or my husbands sight. It goes everywhere with us(really). I recently just got some baby milk from the pet feed store down the street. I don't no if there's a rule but, I let the bunny sleep with me at night. There has been no accidents. When it needs to go potty I can tell, because he tries to get off the bed in a hurry. I was just wondering if there was anything else I should know? Thank you so much for reading this.



Lynda


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey!

Best place for this is the Rabbitry.Moving this there. So, you'll get the best responses here.

Good Luck with the baby.ray:

Thanks! 


(P.S. She knows I moved it guys, she thanked me.)


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Mar 22, 2008)

At 3 weeks old, the baby shouldn't be eating sugary fruits such as carrots and apples! Or that's what I've been taught by my House Rabbit Society..

When I came across an abondoned baby bunny, I was lucky enough for find a surrogate mother who had babies around her age, and accepted her as one of their own.

Maybe you could contact your shelter and give it a try?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

I never give my babies greens or vegetables or fruits until they're over 8 weeks old - but that is partly cause their moms don't have it all the time. If the moms are used to having greens....then many will give them to the babies. (I just don't like to risk it).

I do give pellets and hay (I like to use alfalfa for babies) and I use oatmeal and a cheerio or two every day or so (to train them to come to me). 

Good luck w/ the baby - 3 weeks old is pretty young but it sounds like it is pretty healthy so far.

Peg


----------



## seahealer (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow I didn't know I could give a bunny oatmeal or cheerios I have like lots of the stuff. Becuase of my 1 yr old I have a lot of weird snacks. But, thank you I'm just scared for the bunny.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not recommending that you give them a lot of cheerios - and I probably wouldn't give any till they're like 4 weeks old at least....

Oatmeal - maybe 1/4 tsp or so right out of the container (not the instant kind)....not much because you really want them to go more for the hay and pellets.

May I ask how you found the bunny - like how you know it is 3 weeks old and what breed it is, etc?

I'm asking 'cause I have some here that are going to be 3 weeks old next Thursday and they're still teeny tiny and I wouldn't ever consider taking them away from their mama.....unless she were to die or something. So that's pretty young to have a baby and I'm worried about its health - not that you're doing anything wrong - but just because at that age they are so small and fragile...

Peg


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you have a pic you can post?


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 22, 2008)

3 weeks old is SO young to be away from momma.It's is pretty young to be weaned off milk and may cause health issues later on.It would be great if you had a local doe with babies that could nurse it once or twice a day. If that isn't possible, you should consider a replacement formula. There is an excellent formula you can use, but it has to be mail ordered from Fox Valley Animal Nutrition. Although not ideal, Farnam's Just Born with Colostrum is OK. (Available in most pet stores.)

Oatmeal is fine for her/him, a few tablespoons at a time. A well balanced pellet (16% protein, alfalfa based) is best. No treats, seeds, puffs or "flavor pellets" in there.And I would hold off on any greens or fruits. (I don't feed the babies any fresh vegs or fruit until they are 4 months.)

Watch out for any loose stools/diarrhea or mucous in the stools. Make sure she has lots of fresh water and she's drinking. She can get dehydrated rather quickly. At this age, if she gets sick, there isn't much you can do for her. But every day without a problem is a positive step. Good luck with the baby. I'm pulling for her (ummm...him?).


----------



## seahealer (Mar 22, 2008)

Farnam's Just Born with Colostrum is want I have been giving the baby a few times a day. okay so no veggies just pellets. I only reason I did it was because I felt like I wasn't giving the baby enough. I'm still scared for the baby:?. It almost brings my to tears knowing it may not survive. But, its been three days now and the bunny is still doing fine. 

Thank you

Lynda:hearts:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's Lynda's Intro thread for more info... 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34237&forum_id=26

Personally I'd mostly stick with unlimited alfalfa hay and pellets and only give a few flakes of oat and tiny bits of veggies to start off and increase the amounts daily. 

I'm not a breeder andI do very much trustthe above posters, but a sudden influx of carbs can be disastrous from my personal experience.Before she started getting them daily, just a coupleteaspoons full of oats sent Pipp into a horrible case cecal dysbiosis. (Very runny cecals). 

Some can handle it, some can't I guess. Tolerancereally seems todepend on what the mother was eating.

Continuing good luck vibes and prayers! 



sas :clover:ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

*Pipp wrote:*


> Before she started getting them daily, just a coupleteaspoons full of oats sent Pipp into a horrible case cecal dysbiosis. (Very runny cecals).
> 
> Some can handle it, some can't I guess. Tolerancereally seems todepend on what the mother was eating.


DUH! I should have thought of that- my mamas get oatmeal so its no wonder my babies have no problems with it....

Yeah - go careful on the oatmeal!

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad to hear the baby is doing well.


----------



## seahealer (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, They baby is not doing well. I let it out inside the room I was in last night and it was with me eating and hopping around until I smelt something burning. So, I got up and went straight to the kitchen. It was the the stupid dishwasher. I turned it off and headed back to the computer room to get the bunny for bed. As soon as I walked it she was missing. So of course I go to the living room than the kitchen and finally I went to the bed room and my dog had the bunny on the bed sleeping with it. I quickly moved her to check the bunny. I was in tears at what I saw the bunny was almost dead. My husband works graveyard so I he told me to wait till morning to take it to the vet. So I wrapped the bunny in a towel and put it to bed with water and some pellets. This morning the bunny pasted away. Its sad I was its mommy I did everything. I just feel so bad and hurt. I've been crying off and on all day. My husband keeps telling me it wasn't my fault, but I still think it is. Thank you all for everything.

Lynda


----------



## Pipp (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh no, so sorry Lynda.  What a way to lose him/her after all that.:sad:

But the road ahead would have been a tough one. 

We learn by experience, and it's not always pleasant. It could have happened to anyone. 

Please don't give up on being a bunny mom, you're so awesome at it. :hug1

So sorry for missing this post earlier, I was looking for it to see how the baby was, couldn't find it. 

Such sad news. :tears2:



sas


----------



## polly (Mar 25, 2008)

I am so sorry Lynda.

Binky free little one :rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 25, 2008)

So sorry Lynda. You can't blame yourself, the younger they are the more fragile they are. The chances of bunny surviving at such a few weeks old and being away from its motheris very hard. All of us were hoping bunny could pull through, and it is more sadthe babybunny didn't make it.

But I see in your excitement and your love for bunny that you shouldn't give up on having another bunny. We are here to answer all your questions. Did Ariel have a chance to see the bunny?


----------



## seahealer (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes she did. She actually would give it little hugs. And thank you all for caring so much. 

Lynda:hearts:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I can hear your pain in your post. 

The short time the bunny had with you - it knew it was loved. Sometimes, that is the most precious gift you can give some of these bunnies - a few days or a few weeks of love. 

We don't know if it would've made it or wouldn't have made it because it left its mama so young....so we really can't know that it wouldn't have passed away in the next few days simply due to health issues.

I'm so sorry for your loss though.......I do understand some of your pain.

I suggest that when you feel ready for another bunny - you consider adopting a bunny from a shelter if there are any nearby. I've got to tell you that after adopting Zeus, a rescue rabbit - I highly recommned it to others. I also recommend going to reputable breeders that won't let babies go before 8 weeks of age....if you have a specific breed of rabbit that you want.

The pain will lessen in time.....I'm just so sorry you have to go through it.

Peg


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm sorry Lynda! It's not easy to lose such a sweet baby. You were wonderful to provide the love and support it needed, no matter how short a time she was with you. I'm sure she knew she was loved, and as Peg said, that is so important. :hug:


----------



## seahealer (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you. Yes my husband and I bother decided if we were to get another it would be an unwanted easter bunny, because they need a lot of love and a good home. Thats what I wanted to do in the first place, but he wanted to go to a breeder. So, I'll wait till a bunny needs a place to call there own. And again I can't take you all enough for your support.

Lynda:hearts:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2008)

Just seeing this now...

I'm so very sorry Lynda. Just know you did everything you could. I know you want to blame yourself, but like others said, it could have happened to any of us.

Binky free little guy:rainbow:


----------

